# Simba, Sooty and the Big Puss



## fredboy (Aug 30, 2011)

Simba: Half persian, 14, female










Sooty: Domestic shorttail, 11, Male










Big Puss: possible Maine Coone mix, ??? Female










Great bunch, all pure black, apart from Big puss who we've had for 4 years who goes slightly ginger in the summer.











All get on relatively well together, occasionally spar up to each other, but are EXTREMELY territorial and work together to fight off several cats from around the neighborhood who try to eat their food(apart from Simba, whos too old, soft and lazy), the main culprit being Corky from a few doors up!

Sooty currently has a large chunk out of his tail from fighting, and also part of his ear missing bless him, He's a strange cat, we brought him from an animal shelter when he was young and is extremely timid outside with humans, even us, but surprisingly is fearless when defending his territory (and food) but the second he walks through the front door (maybe once a month in the summer, every day in the winter) hes is extremely affectionate!











Big puss arrived at our house in the middle of the icy winter with fleas, worms, matted fur etc, a true mess, she was pretty vicious too at times when she first came here but isnt she beautiful now! Big cat, 12lbs, have seen such a change in her, amazing that she went from such a mess with no home in sub-zero temperatures and relatively progressiveness and vicious, to a beautiful, loving cat. I'm very proud of her! Shes became the dominant cat of the household probably due to her size and strength, but is never nasty to the other two, however always fighting with the other cats, luckily, she hasn't picked up any injuries like sooty, and don't think she will because the other neighborhood cats don't tend to come around when shes outside any more!



















She loves to be silly...










Simba and Sooty sleeping/guarding...










and Simba chillin', the casual cat who has retired from her days of hunting and spends all day sleeping!


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

They are so beautiful! I love the picture of Big Puss all chilled out!

My parent's still have my childhood cat, Tammy, she's 11 and the absolute boss of the neighbourhood. She's super cuddly with family in the house, but won't let ANYONE (well, except me) near her outside!


----------



## fredboy (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks! I've got loads of pictures of the big puss upside down sleeping and generaly being silly, but Simba is the trooper when it comes to sleeping, her favourite is to sleep in a plant pot curled around the plant lol.
And yeah its strange how they change once they get indoors, youve only got to look at sooty outside and he does a runner :S


----------



## Ted (Aug 28, 2011)

Great pictures, Freddie! 

I love the first picture of Sooty... I couldn't help notice the hidden picture of a cat's face in the fur of his tummy!


----------



## Lineth (Apr 12, 2011)

*I love black cats...*

So cute.....................I love black cats..they are so sweet!!!


----------



## fredboy (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks! the pictures outside (apart from Simba and sooty curled up were only taken yesterday!


----------



## nicole78 (Aug 13, 2011)

Pretty kitties


----------



## fredboy (Aug 30, 2011)

Thankyou


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

I love black kitties! Yay!

I read your first caption as "half persian, half female" and I was really confused for a bit, hehe.

Great pics


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Awww....look at all the black kitty witties!!!


----------



## fredboy (Aug 30, 2011)

haha, thanks guys!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

They are gorgeous! Very healthy rich black coats. They sound very special.


----------



## OwnedByIsis (Jun 21, 2011)

oh I just love them!:love2 I have such a soft spot for black kitties!!!


----------



## fredboy (Aug 30, 2011)

After a recent trip to the vets we have discovered the big cat is a boy, not going to lie, it felt pretty strange!


----------



## Laurierae (Sep 20, 2011)

I looove your cats...maybe favoring big puss more, ha


----------



## fredboy (Aug 30, 2011)

lol thanks, hes currently got one of them big collars on and is stuck indoors whilst his infected bite mark on his head heals!


----------

